# Sữa aptamil tốt không? Giải đáp mọi thắc mắc về sữa aptamil



## lylyseo94 (17/12/21)

Aptamil là thương hiệu sữa xuất xứ từ châu Âu, được người tiêu dùng trên thế giới lựa chọn nên các mẹ bỉm hãy yên tâm về giá trị dinh dưỡng và độ an toàn của sản phẩm nhé.
Sữa Aptamil cho trẻ sơ sinh là dòng sữa thiên về phát triển toàn diện cho trẻ cả về chiều cao, cân nặng và trí não. Với những mẹ đang lo lắng về vấn đề tiêu hóa của trẻ thì chắc hẳn lựa chọn sữa Aptamil sẽ tuyệt vời cho bé.
Aptamil còn rất phù hợp cho trẻ sinh non khi mẹ không có khả năng cho con bú, mẹ mắc các bệnh lây nhiễm, ít sữa hoặc không có sữa.
Sữa Aptamil phù hợp với trẻ sơ sinh do có những đặc tính giống sữa mẹ do đó màu sữa nhạt và vị mát hơn so với các dòng sữa khác phù hợp cho bé có hệ tiêu hóa kém.
Với đặc tính IMMUNOTRIS, như tổ hợp men vi sinh tự nhiên tồn tại trong sữa mẹ giúp kích thích sự phát triển của các vi sinh vật có lợi ở dạ dày của bé, chống lại vi khuẩn gây bệnh.
Nó chứa 13 loại vitamin, hàm lượng canxi cao và magnesium cho bé phát triển toàn diện và ổn định hệ tiêu hóa để trẻ hạn chế táo bón và khó tiêu.
Trong công thức của sữa không có chứa Gluten là một thành phần làm bé khó hấp thu và không tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa.
Vì vậy, sữa Aptamil lại tăng cường bổ sung Prebiotic cho đường ruột khỏe mạnh. Việc bổ sung Prebioic dưới dạng GOS/FOS 9:1 độc quyền giúp bé dễ hấp thu và tiêu hóa tốt, ngừa táo bón, chống dị ứng.
Trong sữa bột Aptamil có chứa vitamin C và D nhiều hơn sữa bò gấp 7 lần. Nhờ vậy mà bé có hệ miễn dịch khỏe, sức đề kháng được củng cố, giúp cơ thể bé chống chọi được nhiều bệnh tật.



Vậy để trả lời câu hỏi đặt ra là sữa aptamil tốt không? Thông tin như vậy là chưa đủ vậy nên để đánh giá chi tiết các mẹ có thể xem tại đây.


----------

